# [ODMP] Illinois State Police, Illinois ~ May 12, 2006



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Illinois State Police was killed in the line of duty on May 12, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18311*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Sergeant Rodney T. Miller 
*Illinois State Police
Illinois*
End of Watch: Friday, May 12, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 40
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, May 12, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Sergeant Miller was killed in a traffic accident near Bondville, Illinois.

Sergeant Miller was driving west on Champaign County Road when his car was struck by a southbound car. The other driver was airlifted to Carle Hospital in Urbana, where she was treated and released.

Sergeant Miller is a sixteen-year veteran of the Illinois State Police. He is survived by his wife and two sons.

Agency Contact Information
Illinois State Police
125 E. Monroe St
P.O. Box 19461
Springfield, IL 62794

Phone: (217) 782-6637

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Illinois Trooper Dies From On-Duty Crash

*MIKE FRAZIER*
_Courtesy of Herald & Review_

DECATUR - An Illinois State Police investigator and Decatur resident who was killed on duty Friday is remembered by colleagues as a dedicated officer in pursuit of justice and as a gentleman.

Sgt. Rodney T. Miller, 40, died at 4:43 p.m. Friday from multiple traumatic injuries in a two-vehicle crash about a mile south of Bondville.

Macon County State's Attorney Jack Ahola said he worked with Miller for several years, including a major homicide investigation.

"He was tireless in his pursuit of justice and was a blessing to his family, friends and colleagues," Ahola said. "Rodney's intelligence, quick wit, good humor and compassion will be sorely missed."

Miller's vehicle was traveling west on Champaign County Road 1400 North when it entered an intersection and was struck by a southbound vehicle driven by Leticia D. Leal, 28, of Dewitt. Leal was airlifted to Carle Hospital in Urbana, treated and released. An investigation of the crash continues.

Miller, a 16-year veteran of the state police, received four state police unit citations and a department commendation for being nominated officer of the year.

He graduated from Eisenhower High School in 1983 and earned a degree in communications at Millikin University in 1988.

Miller was a six-time national champion swimmer for the Big Blue and earned the university's prestigious "M" award for the senior who contributes most to the university's athletic program. Miller also was named the 1987 Herald & Review athlete of the year.

"He was one of our very best swimmers ever in Millikin University history," said Merle Chapman of Findlay, former Millikin athletics director.

Those who knew Miller well were equally impressed by his character and leadership, Chapman said.

"His work ethic was just unbelievable," Chapman said. "I can't imagine when Rodney was at Millikin anyone who was not greatly impressed with him. He's one of those outstanding young men who came through from time to time.

"It's not only a tremendous loss to his family, but to his many, many friends that he left behind at Millikin, and I'm sure every other place that people were associated with him."

Miller continued his passion for athletics after graduating Millikin, competing most recently in a triathlon in Sullivan. He also enjoyed coaching his sons' baseball teams, and hunting and fishing with his dad and friends.

Fellow officers paid tribute to Miller's public service.

"The Illinois State Police family is devastated by the tragic loss of our fellow officer, Sgt. Rodney Miller," Director Larry G. Trent said in a statement. "He will be remembered and honored for his professionalism and profound dedication to his family and the citizens of Illinois.

"Our thoughts and prayers go out not only to the Miller family, but to the other victim of this terrible crash as well. May we all find the strength to cope with this tragedy during this most difficult time."

Captain Bruce Zywiec, Zone 5 investigative commander, said Miller was a true gentleman.

"Rodney was an excellent investigator, role model and human being," Zywiec said in a statement. "He was respected by his subordinates, peers and supervisors."

Miller was a seasoned investigator, Master Sgt. Rick Hector said.

"Rodney was one of those guys you loved to work with," Hector said. "He was always upbeat; he'd go out of his way to help you. He was always very encouraging. He is definitely going to be sorely missed."

Hector said the top concern of officers is for Miller's wife, Karla, and sons, Daley, 11, and Zach, 9.

"We're working very closely with them," Hector said. "Anything that we can do to assist them with this, of course, we are."


----------

